# 2011 DOBASS schedules



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

NOAA~EEI~LADO all posted!!!

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

Madness now in fourth flight (there's only five) will set a new record for filling...better hurry.

Nip


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Cant wait we are fishing both of the mosquitos this year and having a open the day after. Always look forward to madness and the noaa events first class operation.


----------

